# Book shelf to viv stack! An hour well spent!



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

A few photos from an hour this afternoon while I waited for paint to dry at the new house! I walked to the back and built this! It was a bookshelf with a nice think solid back that's 36" wide and each tank is 18" tall and 15" deep.
Start: 
















Day and night LEDs wired in:
























Vent holes cut:
































And that's we're it got left today! Top runners of each tank in for measuring up for glass to come in a few days! Because I got the bookshelf for free it's cost £28 to convert it so far! So I'm quite pleased!
Josh


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

What animal are you planning to go in there? How is it going to work with not having wood at the bottom to contain substrate?


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

It's for 3 house snakes and a garter snake, they were only going to have shallow substrate level but I'm going to put a 2" Perspex length just behind the glass runners on the inside so deeper substrate can be used but not impacting and visuals from the tank! 
Josh


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

O right. I see how it would Work now. Looks good


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

All glass is fitted, with polished glass substrate deviders for no view blocking!! 

























Also all night LEDs wired up! 









Please note the exposed heat mat is just in for measuring faulse glass raised floor to cover the mat before substrate is added!!
Josh


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks pretty good mate!!! How much has it all cost soo far?? You could probably sell it and make a profit


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Lol considering the bookshelf was donated from my dads office it's about £50? All in? Not too bad for 4 decent size tanks  lol I need this in my living room to house some of mine so can't sell it!!
It's next to some of my planted tanks! And there's still 2x 4x2x2 for the boss to go in!


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

I may convert my bookshelf now I've seen this  never thought of it, as I've made viva from scratch before it shoulda the to difficult.


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

It's worth it! I'm so pleased with the glass substrate divider! Not a load of wood stuck in your face!! I'm well chuffed! Lol


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

JPalmer said:


> It's worth it! I'm so pleased with the glass substrate divider! Not a load of wood stuck in your face!! I'm well chuffed! Lol


Was the glass expensive? If I remember when I got my glass ordered it was £32 and it was only for a 2ft viv


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

A mate sorted me with this for £40 but he said its about £100 worth inc the dividers and the polished edges! But if you think how much a 3x15 viv is its not bad atall! Lol


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Def post some pics when you have the snakes in, Josh; I've always been fascinated by house snakes!


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Haha no worries Ron! I love house snakes! Just got great personalitys and an amazing feed response! And they just love to climb! Brilliant little things!


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

It's really coming together!! I'm really happy with the glass substrate runners!!


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks good. I wish I could do something like this myself. If you don't mind me asking how much did it all cost in the end?


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

£130 inc all glass and everything, the main cost is putting decore in! Costs a fortune haha if you've got a solid back bookshelf which is decently deep then go for it! Cheaper than buying 2 and you make 4!! Lol


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Here you are Ron! A few shots of the complete tanks with animals in!!! 
















































Josh


----------



## DeathRoll (Sep 10, 2012)

JPalmer said:


> Here you are Ron! A few shots of the complete tanks with animals in!!!
> image
> image
> image
> ...


Wow, very impressive! I wasn't sure it would work at the start until you mentioned the substrate holding glass pieces, very nice work


----------



## *Blackadder* (Jul 16, 2011)

Well done  looks fab,very well decorated too


----------



## Ribbit (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice build :2thumb:, I did something similar when I had lots of leopard gecko hatchlings and needed more space... Love the Mantella pics, nice to see someone else keeping Goldens


----------



## NikDan (Aug 31, 2013)

Very nice im thinking of doing the same soon and boosting my collection. May I ask how deep are your shelves ?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

NikDan said:


> Very nice im thinking of doing the same soon and boosting my collection. May I ask how deep are your shelves ?


15 inches


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

great job, looks real smart! loving the inhabitants too :mf_dribble:


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Cheers! Little update! Iv added a bigger pool for two tone the garter snake! 
































Josh


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Looks good mate loving and I mean loving the Perspex/glass water bowls !


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Cheers!!! It's Perspex! And the garter snake loves it so going to get slightly smaller ones for the others!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

JPalmer said:


> Cheers!!! It's Perspex! And the garter snake loves it so going to get slightly smaller ones for the others!


Sounds good to me, very impressed with the build, the detail and thought you put into it are brilliant.


----------



## Marc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Well done matey looking good, Im doing a build myself but rather than loads of heat mats would using a long strip on the back all down one side work?

This will be for geckos only so temp will be same for all shelves/vivariums.

Where did you get the led lights from?? 

Is it possible to have all led lights using 1 plug rather than multiple plugs??

Thanks for any info given.


----------



## JPalmer (Jul 7, 2012)

Marc2013 said:


> Well done matey looking good, Im doing a build myself but rather than loads of heat mats would using a long strip on the back all down one side work?
> 
> This will be for geckos only so temp will be same for all shelves/vivariums.
> 
> ...



All my LEDs are 1m 12v waterproof LED strips of eBay at about £1 each or something stupid cheap and they all run off on switch! I know some people so use heat mats on the back wall but my knoll age is they don't heat the air! It keeps there substrate at the right temps but for heating general air temps use a bulb or ceramic! The ambiants in the living room are about 20/22c in general so I don't need the air heating in these tanks just the substrate to create the hot side! Good luck with your build! Post some pictures! I love seein other people's builds as much as building them myself!!
Josh


----------



## Marc2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for reply will keep you updated.


----------

